

Show HN: Easy-to-use Gesture Recognizers for Leap Motion in Objective-C and C# - bennyg

Upon getting a Leap Motion and wanting to hack the ever-loving crap out of it, we decided to make some gesture recognizers that allow listening and handling motions such as:<p><pre><code>  Did swipe right with x fingers, y hands
  Did pan on screen with x fingers, y hands
  Did tap with x fingers, y hands
  Did rotate with x fingers, y hands
  Did pinch with x fingers, y hands
</code></pre>
These libraries make it easy to create a WPF or a Cocoa Mac OS X application for manipulating and using the Leap Motion. These are built on top of the Leap SDK, and a level of abstraction up. We hope that this can be the foundation for a community driven, gesture recognition abstraction layer for the Leap Motion.<p>Here are the links:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;uacaps&#x2F;MotionGestureRecognizers-ObjC<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;uacaps&#x2F;MotionGestureRecognizers-CSharp
======
my3681
Here are the clickable links.

[https://github.com/uacaps/MotionGestureRecognizers-
ObjC](https://github.com/uacaps/MotionGestureRecognizers-ObjC)

[https://github.com/uacaps/MotionGestureRecognizers-
CSharp](https://github.com/uacaps/MotionGestureRecognizers-CSharp)

And the nuget.org link

[https://www.nuget.org/packages/MotionGestures/](https://www.nuget.org/packages/MotionGestures/)

------
gustavomx
great work!

